# São Rafael in Albufeira anyone familiar?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi I am considering a property purchase in this area and I wondered if anyone lived nearby? I am pretty familiar with the other side of the marina but have seen a very nice apartment that really interest's me.
in Sao Rafael

Main things are public transport does the public transport (GIRO) come out that way?
I will be close to the Sao Rafael suit hotel 

is old town walkable?

are there plenty of bars & shops local

Thanks for any info


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Giro goest to rotunda dos golfinhos only, walking from s. rafael to the old town is about 30 minutes walk, s rafael is mostly a residential neigbourhood but theres some local shops and restaurant/cafes


----------

